
Is an official "launch" necessary to get popular bloggers to write about your startup? - amichail

======
amichail
With web apps, concepts such as "launch" and "beta" are pretty nebulous. Web
apps are being improved and changed all the time and it's not clear when you
might consider something a "launch" and/or a "beta".

On a related note, what does it mean for a startup to have "failed"? What if
the founders make major changes and pursue a different direction? Is that
considered a failure? How do you separate one startup attempt from another? Is
it even important to do so?

It seems strange that bloggers like to label things like this when it does not
even appear necessary or easy.

~~~
omouse
They fail if they lose almost all their users. They also fail if the company
goes bankrupt.

Am I close?

~~~
amichail
What if there's a major change in direction yet they retain some of their
users?

------
staunch
Bloggers do need a "hook" or "story" when posting about you, and the easiest
one possible is "New Site X Launches".

Strikes me as an odd question though. Why _wouldn't_ you do an official
launch?

~~~
amichail
If the service has been publicly available for a while, an official launch
would be at some arbitrary point much as getting rid of "beta" also occurs at
an arbitrary point.

------
mauricecheeks
probably making something cool that people like is necessary to get popular
bloggers to write about you

~~~
amichail
Yes, but that does not answer my question.

